# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Forumistat në Greqi  2004-2005

## shtrigaa

SEPSE JU MBYLLEN TEMEN QE KISHET UNE HAPA TJETER.
MBUSHNI CARCAFIN.
me kete rast pershendes
jonidapashon
nartaa
rolo
kacakun
arin32
edi72
durrsakun
marela
manulaki
moro
huggo
sy-dy
e gjithe te tjeret.

----------


## maratonomak

pershendes      joanen ,  theodhoren  , zemerluanin  dhe   kryeplakun     ;

----------


## krutani79

shtrigaa edhe une ju pershendes te gjitheve dhe bere mire qe e rifreskove temen bye bye

----------


## KACAKU

Po thoni ndonje gje tjeter pervec pershendetjes.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## rolua

looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
dhe une ju pershendes te gjithve por sic thote edhe shoku Kacak thoni edhe ndo nje gje tjeter....


do e mbushim prape carcafin mos u beni merak


:P

nga humbet ju?




""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """'roeli"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""  """""'

----------


## LeNNoN

Ju uroj te gjith shqiptareve te Greqise gezuar krishtlindjet dhe vitin e ri 2005 !!!

gezuar per shum vjet !



LeNNoN !

----------


## Aulonasi

Pershendetje te gjitheve!!!




> Ju uroj te gjith shqiptareve te Greqise gezuar krishtlindjet dhe vitin e ri 2005 !!!
> 
> gezuar per shum vjet !



Falemiderit o LeNNoN gezuar edhe ty dhe ia kalofshi sa me mire!!!

----------


## nartaa

gezuar te gjithve.
kacako mire thua ti po u larguan ata qe hapin temat keshtu qe shtriga e shkret bereqaves qe pershendeti te pakten  :shkelje syri: 
nejse kendej nga ne nuk ka asnje te re pervec sa ben ftohte.ju te kryeqytetit cdo na thoni.
rolo ajde vella se ne ngelem ne te mbushin carcafet.jonida ja ka mbathur ne shqiperi per pushime me siguri,lum si ajo.
lenon flm per urimet te uroj dhe ty gjerat me te mira ti sjellt ky vit.
maratonomak nga po bredh ti lal.
ika une tati per tani
muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## shtrigaa

Gezuar Te Gjithve Vitin  E Ri

----------


## Aulonasi

Gezuar edhe nga une Vitin e Ri 2005!!!

----------


## maratonomak

> gezuar te gjithve.
> kacako mire thua ti po u larguan ata qe hapin temat keshtu qe shtriga e shkret bereqaves qe pershendeti te pakten 
> nejse kendej nga ne nuk ka asnje te re pervec sa ben ftohte.ju te kryeqytetit cdo na thoni.
> rolo ajde vella se ne ngelem ne te mbushin carcafet.jonida ja ka mbathur ne shqiperi per pushime me siguri,lum si ajo.
> lenon flm per urimet te uroj dhe ty gjerat me te mira ti sjellt ky vit.
> maratonomak nga po bredh ti lal.
> ika une tati per tani
> muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


pershendetje    ;

dikur     kishte    me   shume   gjalleri     nga   anetaret   tane    ne   temat   tona   ;

ndoshta   per   shkak   te   festyave     dhe    nuk   shkruajne    ;
te   them   te   drejten     me   pelqen   te   shkruaj      ketu    ;

nuk   e   di   ,   ndihem   mire    ;
edhe    pse   nuk   i   njoh   te   gjithe   anetaret      ,    dhe   ndoshta   duket   ca   e   merzitshme   te   shkruash   te   njerez   qe   nuk   i   njeh   ,   por       e   di   cfare   ?    

me   mjafton     qe     jemi   shqiptare    ,    kemi   shkuar    ne   te   njejtat    shkolla    ,   kemi   mesuar     folur    dhe   jetuar    ne   ghuhen   tone   dhe   kemi   trasheguar     nga   vendi   yne   midis   gjerva   te   mira   edhe     mentalitet    pervoja    dhe    personalitet    jo   te   mire     ;

a   e   keni   pyetur   nonje   here   veten    ,.    se   perse   shkruani   ne   kete   forum    dhe   ku   eshte   dobia    ?   

mua   nuk   me   mjafton    thjesht   duke    thene   qe     vec   kaloj   kohen   ketu    ;   

mebndoj   se   duhet   te   jete   dicka   me   shume    ;     dobia    e   te   shkruarit   ketu       duket   se     ketu   mund   te    mesojme     ;    mund    te    ghykojme   dhe   njohim   njerez       te   mire   me    personalitet    dhe   kulture    ;    njerez    te   vecante     qe     e   sohin   njohjen   pa   nonje   interes    ;     

te   tille    anetare     ketu   ka   plot   ;

mund   te   vecoja      theodhoren   
joanen
kryeplakun
jonida   pashon
ty    naarta
zemerluanin  
e   te   tjere    shume
atere       ju     inkurajoj    te   shkruani      me   shpesh   sipas   mundesive     ;

une      anetare   e  nderuar      ,  meqe   me   pyete      po   te   pergjigjem   ;   
ndodhem   serish     ne   greqi     pas     disa   udhetimeve     ne   shqiperi   e   gjetke    ;

ju   uroj      nje    fillim   te   ri    plot   suksese   per   kete   vit   te   ri   ne   jeten   tuaj    ;

----------


## rolua

gezuar gezua gezuar.
urime shendet dhe dashuri

edhe une isha ne shqiperi prandaj ja kisha varur kaq shuem forumit,...

kalova shume bukur ne fier.
ngirhesha ne mengjes haja pershesh me kaposh.
ne drek pershesh me kaposh
ne dark pershesh me kaposh ose pule:P

2 dite ndejta e u fryva me shume se sa  isha:P

lere bakllavane edhe kadaifin nuk e fute farene programin qe ju shkruajta se do e kisha mbushur te gjith faqen duke treguar,....:



gezuar


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tinit

Gezuar Nga Tini Ne Athin,rofte Saranda,dhe Gjashta Republik..................

----------


## tinit

Gezuar Shoke ,gjashta Republik.roft Saranda,tini Athens

----------


## mirela76

Gezuar dhe suksese ne jete te gjithe forumisteve te Greqise!
Kurajo tek ju fieraket se doni te ktheheni ne Shqiperi ,por nuk rrini as dy dite!

_GEZUAR DHE GJITHE TE MIRAT_


 :Lulja3:

----------


## shtrigaa

rolo kujdes vella se ato pulat te shendoshin  :shkelje syri: 
nga humbet te gjithe ju?

----------


## maratonomak

Pershendertje    ;

----------


## Julius

miredita ose kalimera si i themi ne nga anet tona! Me sa po shoh paska ecur forumi i shqipetareve ne Greqi dhe eshte pasuruar me anetare te rinj. Keshtu me sa mbaj mend une nuk ka patur shtriga ne forum ne kohen time. Te pershendesim nje here anetaret e vjeter si: Jonidapasho, Ari, Syri, Moro, Durresaku, etj. Pershendes dhe te tjeret besoj se do te njihemi me shume gjate navigimit konsesual forumor ne debate parimore te cilesise se larte! (ti exo pei o pustis!)

----------


## KACAKU

Roel.
Lum ti qe je 147kg edhe akoma ha e mjere ata qe bejne diete edhe i privojne vetes ushqimin  :buzeqeshje: 
Julius harrove te thuash me *bold* aty me siper qe: Anetari Me I Vjeter Nga Greqia Ne Kete Forum Eshte KACAKU.
Sa inat qe nuk po bie bore ketu ne Athine,ben sikur ben ftohte,pastaj prape 17-18 grade C temperatura.
Roel,si kryetar i forumistave te greqise qe jam,ty po te vendos agjent i aktiviteteve qe bejne shqiptaret ne athine,si psh ai party qe u be tek universiteti i ekonomikut,qe vajtem,dua te postosh ketu e mos te rreshkasi asnje aktivitet,e jo sic poston ti: _Erdha une,mirmengjes,ika te fle une,naten e mire,sot hengra pule,dje bakllava_  :buzeqeshje: 
Pershendetje te gjitheve!

----------


## Julius

Po ti je i jashteligjshem o Kacak une e kisha fjalen per anetaret qe kane hyre me letra ne rregull ne Greqi. Mos rri shume ne forum se do te zere policia. Persh.

----------

